# Belt Sander



## crunchy (Nov 4, 2017)

So I've reached a point in my side hobby that I think I have outgrown my Ryobi bench sander. Looking to upgraded into something professional grade but not looking to break the bank seeing how I have a wedding to pay for in the months ahead. Something in the price range of $200-500 would be ideal but also willing to go higher or lower if anyone has had great results. Also looking for somethimg with a bwlt size 2×72. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 4, 2017)

Check out Oregon via ebay at about $500. You'll need to add a motor...


----------



## scott.livesey (Nov 5, 2017)

figure on spending about $1250 for a ready to use 2x72 with variable speed. what size is the Ryobi? if the long term goal is a 2x72, save your money till you can afford $1250. any bench mount belt sanders beyond a budget 1x30 or 4x36 are going to issues with limited choice of belts and most important, lack of speed control. i own a Wilmont LB1000 (http://www.wilmontgrinders.com/Pages/LBGrinder.aspx) that currently has a 1hp 800rpm Leeson motor and Leeson variable speed drive. being able to get belt speed to 500fpm or less is critical when doing finishing work and sharpening.


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 13, 2017)

I use my Coote for everything, and it's going strong after years of abuse.
It has its limitations, it is not a complex machine, but that's never been a problem for me. 
I highly recommend, and Norm Coote is also a helpful guy.


----------

